# Woman MA'ist kept robber as sex slave



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/04/16/Jockstrip-The-world-as-we-know-it/UPI-21481239876000/



> Web site Life.ru quoted police as saying the 32-year-old man entered the hair salon at about 5 p.m. March 14, brandished a gun and demanded money from workers and customers, The Moscow Times reported Wednesday.
> 
> 
> However, the 28-year-old hairdresser, who had martial arts training, disarmed the man and bound him hair-dryer cord.
> ...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 16, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/04/16/Jockstrip-The-world-as-we-know-it/UPI-21481239876000/


 
That's awesome...lol


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 16, 2009)

They say a good man is hard to find... and vice-versa.  :rofl:


----------



## Flea (Apr 16, 2009)

Aaahh, I _knew_ there was a reason I got into this!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 16, 2009)

At first I thought this was perhaps a fake story loosely based on the play, _Extremities_, by William Mastrosimone. Farah Fawcett played the role on stage and screen. I saw a production of it in the eighties...



			
				Wikipedia's Summary said:
			
		

> ...a young woman named Marjorie who is attacked in her home by a would-be rapist and manages to turn the tables on him, tying him up in her fireplace. Her roommates come home to discover Raul tied with cords, belts and other household items.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremities_(play)


 
...similar to this...



> However, the 28-year-old hairdresser, who had martial arts training, disarmed the man and bound him hair-dryer cord.
> Police told Life.ru that the woman then allegedly kept the man gagged and handcuffed to a radiator for 48 hours. She is accused of forcing him to take Viagra and forcing him to have sex with her multiple times.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 16, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> At first I thought this was perhaps a fake story loosely based on the play, _Extremities_, by William Mastrosimone. Farah Fawcett played the role on stage and screen. I saw a production of it in the eighties...



I thought about "Nourish the Beast" as well.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0349898/



> Baba Goya is a loudmouth mother who goes through husbands and orphans like the Turkish coffee she makes in a dirty old soup pan. In Queens she presides over a household comprised of a childish orphan who happens to be a cop, an elderly gentleman who explodes every time somebody calls him grandpa, a dying husband and an errant daughter who cries all night. The husband, Baba's fifth, is already submitting an ad for her sixth. *The cop catches a Japanese stealing cameras and chains him to a radiator*, the daughter guiltily confesses she voted for Nixon and runs off, and the husband-who may not die after all-insists they must wait out Watergate for a Democrat.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 16, 2009)

Bill,

It's scary how smart you and I are.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 16, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Bill,
> 
> It's scary how smart you and I are.



'Tis a burden, but I try to bear up under the ponderous weight of my intelligence...

Well, under my ponderous weight, anyway.

:rofl:


----------



## grydth (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank heavens this story came out of Russia... if it ever got around the USA that criminals would be tied up and forced to have sex for 2 straight days with a strong beautiful woman, burglary rates would probably soar by 50% or more.

If one wants to _deter _crime, change the tale to read captured felons had to have sex with my former mother in law. Overnight crime would dry up...

You know, strange stuff is now coming out of Russia all the time. Today I read where 2 brothers killed and *ate* the third brother over some criminal activity.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2009)

That is great, I just love a great story.


----------



## Thesemindz (Apr 16, 2009)

grydth said:


> Thank heavens this story came out of Russia... if it ever got around the USA that criminals would be tied up and forced to have sex for 2 straight days with a strong beautiful woman, burglary rates would probably soar by 50% or more.
> 
> If one wants to _deter _crime, change the tale to read captured felons had to have sex with my former mother in law. Overnight crime would dry up...
> 
> You know, strange stuff is now coming out of Russia all the time. Today I read where 2 brothers killed and *ate* the third brother over some criminal activity.


 
From everything I've read, Russia is falling apart socially, economically, and in pretty much every other way imaginable. Crime is rampant, and not just your every day run of the mill rape and murder. Cannabalism, gang rapes, torture, slavery. Weird stuff.

Sure, some of that is probably media sensationalism. But it seems like a growing trend of crazy is coming out of there. Good time to *not* live in a place called Russia.


-Rob


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 16, 2009)

I wonder if the robber really deserved that.



j


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> That is great, I just love a great story.



Eh, imagine how that comment would play out if the genders were reversed here.


----------



## Flea (Apr 16, 2009)

Quite so.  I joked about it above, but I shouldn't have.  Sexual assault is sexual assault, and it's never funny.


----------



## crushing (Apr 16, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Eh, imagine how that comment would play out if the genders were reversed here.


 
This thread would be in Horror Stories not The Comedy Cafe.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 16, 2009)

That woman is probably a former LLR founder just under an assumed name. :lol:


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 17, 2009)

This reminds me back when i was at the detention center for delincuents there was once this older guard that told us of a similar story. Most guards did not speak much with us but this man was quite friendly. He told of some workers that came in to the female section of the jail.  I don't remember what exactly but something like electricians or plumbers...anyhow, there were two workers one of which was a younger apprentice.  Anyhow, according to the story, the apprentice was left unattended for a while and out of the blue surfaced a bunch of rowdy female inmates which proceeded to pin him to the ground and beat him while stripping him...apparently they scared the living daylights out of the guy, repeatedly striking him and shouting at him to 'get hard!'   or whatever...

all of us that heard this story got all smiley or laughed like crazy.  We thought that it was amusing but the guard had a really serious look on his face and kept telling us what a horrifying experience it was for the guy getting raped by the deprived pack.


j



j


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 17, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> ...apparently they scared the living daylights out of the guy, repeatedly striking him and shouting at him to 'get hard!' or whatever...


 
Ladies, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 17, 2009)

Flea said:


> Quite so. I joked about it above, but I shouldn't have. Sexual assault is sexual assault, and it's never funny.


Except in this instance. Never say never and all that...
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 17, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Ladies, you're doing it wrong.


Not for some guys... there are some real weirdos out there and probably half of them are CEO's of major corporations.


----------

